# Shop heat?



## David Van Asperen (Nov 9, 2013)

I may have the chance to turn a 24 X 30 two stall garage into my wood shop. Since I live in South Dakota and have more shop time in the cold months I am wondering what type of heater may best serve my purpose . All ideas are important to me and will make my decision based on your opinions and what is readily available to me. I do plan to have a wood burning stove but would like to be able to keep the shop at a constant temp the warm it up more with wood when I really need it.
Thanks for your valued opinions,
Dave


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 9, 2013)

Pellet stove?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 9, 2013)

+1 on the pellet stove. I am installing one here in NY week ager next. One in the house next week then the shop. My shop is a detached 3 stall garage. Wood stoves are great if you are there to keep them stoked, drawing and fed. A pellet stove you load, set the thermostat and leave. I currently heat with propane and it runs me about $1500 a winter. Thats a mild winter. I can heat and keep the whole shop at 80 degrees (which would make me puke) for $4 a day. I would keep it at 60 for less than that. At $4 a day for Nov, Dec, Jan andFeb it would cost me $480. This is a no brainer that I should have done years ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 9, 2013)

I have considered pellets myself. I will stick to the wood for right now- I create a lot of scrap and it is a way to get rid of it. Insulattion- use as much as you can- it is something that just keeps paying you back.Perimeter insulation on the slab- if you can in the spring while ground is soft- dig down a foot+ around perimeter of slab and put 2" pink or blue foam. cover with metal flashing. a warm floor is a warm building.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 9, 2013)

I'll also chime in on the pellet stove. My grandfather installed one in their house when he added a room to the house. It drastically reduced their heating bill. The savings paid for the stove in a fairly short period of time. He's been running that stove for about 10 years now, and is happy that it has paid for itself multiple times over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 9, 2013)

I've got an electric HVAC, but winter is pretty mild here compared to your location. I'm in a detached two car garage, and I didn't want to sacrifice the space for any kind of wood or pellet burning stove. I had the entire place sealed with spray foam, and it doesn't take much energy to keep the shop temps pretty reasonable year round... Insulation is definitely the key IMO.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Knotholeexoticwood (Nov 10, 2013)

USED

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 10, 2013)

We purchased a natural gas heater(30,000btu) and plumbed it into the feed that comes out of the wall. The unit came from Tractor Supply....and it was on sale. Seems that the price of heating is still the cheapest while using natural gas here in Arkansas(even if the wood is free, it never is completely free-cutting, hauling, etc...)

And with my new 'hobby' of stabilizing even the gnarliest of timber, that doesn't leave anything to burn in a wood stove....I'd always be cold!




Scott (staying warm, easy....work harder) B

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2013)

You guys are all over-thinking this. The best kind of shop heat is the heat in your house. I have my feet under a desk in our bedroom, in front of a small ceramic heater. Yeppers, my shop is nice and toasty as long as I stay out of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the input all of you guys, it is most comforting to know that I have got a place to turn to for some advice and get treated like family . Will have to see if the boss and the bank like this move as much as I do. Then just have to offer enough to get the sellers approval. Still have some hope that this will all come together and if it does will take this great advice and put some heat in the shop.
Thanks again for taking the time to assist me in this process.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a non vented natural gas heater in a 24x28 garage that is attached. I can keep it 80 in there when it us zero out side. I am also in support of full insulation. I have everything sealed except the over head door.


----------



## ssgmeader (Nov 12, 2013)

Pretty much what tree cycle said or pellet stove. I heat my home with a pellet stove and have for the past 4 years and haven't bought a drop of oil, (actually tore out the tank and furnace for more room in the basement this year.) But a non vented propane heater would work well and they aren't to expensive. Insulation will be key as well.


----------

